# Summer Tournament, Surf vs. Silverlakes....



## zags77 (May 4, 2017)

It looks like Silverlakes is hosting a summer showcase on July 28, 29, 30th.

https://www.silverlakestournaments.com/silverlakes-cup/

Once again like Thanksgiving they are squaring off with Surf and Surf Cup July 29, 30, 31st.

http://surfcup.com/surf-cup/

Through the vine I have heard that Silverlakes Thanksgiving was a large success with a good turn out for college coaches.

Lets start the conversation for this summer, who is doing what and which event will have the better exposure for ages 99-02.....


----------



## younothat (May 4, 2017)

Is summer a time when college coaches are doing a lot of recruiting?

2017 Surf College Cup Showcase will be held November 24th - 26th.

For tournament play and location Surf is hard to beat for the summer,  maybe I'm bias because I like to surf and get in some water sports while I'm down there between watching some of my kid(s) games.


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 4, 2017)

Surf Cup is the #1 destination for college coaches prior to the season starting.  The primary non-YNT events that they recruit from during the college season are, Surf Cup, ECNL Phoenix Showcase and Surf Thanksgiving.  Now Silverlakes, Manchester Cup and November Nights like to piggyback off the Surf tournament but they aren't Surf.  Not to mention the Silverlakes venue is pretty overrated.  By the way @CaliKlines was selling it I expected much more.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Surf Cup is the #1 destination for college coaches prior to the season starting.  The primary non-YNT events that they recruit from during the college season are, Surf Cup, ECNL Phoenix Showcase and Surf Thanksgiving.  Now Silverlakes, Manchester Cup and November Nights like to piggyback off the Surf tournament but they aren't Surf.  Not to mention the Silverlakes venue is pretty overrated.  By the way @CaliKlines was selling it I expected much more.


I heard Surf cup is having a DA only brkt, is that possible?


----------



## gkrent (May 4, 2017)

I'm sure my kids would much rather play in Del Mar than in Norco in July.  Especially not on fields 1 and 2.


----------



## 2SoccerGirls (May 4, 2017)

gkrent said:


> I'm sure my kids would much rather play in Del Mar than in Norco in July.  Especially not on fields 1 and 2.


Exactly!  Who wants to play in Norco heat in late July??


----------



## Sandypk (May 4, 2017)

zags77 said:


> It looks like Silverlakes is hosting a summer showcase on July 28, 29, 30th.
> 
> https://www.silverlakestournaments.com/silverlakes-cup/
> 
> ...


My dd's team is applying to Surf Cup in July.


----------



## SoccerMum1988 (May 4, 2017)

My DD has played in both Surf Cup & SilverLakes venues during Thanksgiving weekend. For the Thankgiving tourney, I feel SilverLakes knocked it out of the park. They rolled out the red carpet for the players and coaches. Fields were constantly being tended to for better playing conditions. I handed out the team brochures for our team at the SilverLakes that weekend and I heard a lot of positive feedback from the coaches, parents, and the players. Surf Cup had a monopoly for a long time and their service has gone downhill a little because they were the only game in town. But I will agree with you that I'd rather watch my DD play near the ocean in July rather than Norco. Last year in June at SilverLakes was so flipping hot...the turf fields were like 110+ degrees and some of the girls shoes on the bottom were melting...that's crazy!!


----------



## younothat (May 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I heard Surf cup is having a DA only brkt, is that possible?


http://surfcup.com/surf-cup/

"Girls USSDA flights; 1999-2000/2001-2002/2003-2004"      
July 28, 29, 31 (off day 30th)

" These teams will play 3 full length games in a showcase format, with one day of rest on Sunday."

Last year 2106 Surf Summer boys DA flight played the 3 games over 4 days plus a fourth game;  1st vs 2nd for the championship, 3rd vs 4th, etc but looks like the format might have changes to pure showcase this year.  

Man City cup has USSDA divisions playing  one game per day on May 25th, 26th, 28th and 29th with the 4th game TBA based on standings,  This is nice format with a rest day saturday and just 4 games over the 5 days.  Much better than the potential 6 games over the 3 days for the club division,  that's brutal on the players @ these ages.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 4, 2017)

younothat said:


> http://surfcup.com/surf-cup/
> 
> "Girls USSDA flights; 1999-2000/2001-2002/2003-2004"
> July 28, 29, 31 (off day 30th)
> ...


It's nice format, it's also what US soccer mandates. DA teams not allowed to play more than 1 regulation game a day. During showcases if 2 games necessary in a day, they will split game times. For example, if regulation time is 80 min, they will play 2 games of 40 min each (20 min halves).


----------



## younothat (May 4, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> It's nice format, it's also what US soccer mandates. DA teams not allowed to play more than 1 regulation game a day. During showcases if 2 games necessary in a day, they will split game times. For example, if regulation time is 80 min, they will play 2 games of 40 min each (20 min halves).


Yeah if you ask my player he will tell you that's some of the better side benefits of the DA rules for tournaments or showcases.   The FIFA sub rules not much,  even for starter...they can tired near the end in the heat but many times subs have already been used so in you stay.  Last year a few refs where still getting used to those sub rules...some of the earlier games had accidental reenter "subs" until enough complaints came in to clean that up.


----------



## Soccer (May 4, 2017)

zags77 said:


> It looks like Silverlakes is hosting a summer showcase on July 28, 29, 30th.
> 
> https://www.silverlakestournaments.com/silverlakes-cup/
> 
> ...



I heard that the owner of Silverlakes went so far to make a showing that he actually lost money at the Thanksgiving Event.    How sustainable is that business model. 

CDA Slammers, Slammers and Legends are all in Bed together these days.  So if you want to sweat to death in Norco in July and play these clubs go for it!  Silverlakes is a tremendous venue, just not in July.  It is far superior to Oceanside or even Del Mar.  But the weather is far superior in Oceanside and Del Mar in July!

Surf Cup is still and will always be the Summer Tournament.  With the big boys pledging there allegiance back to Surf, except for the clubs above, will Silverlakes Thanksgiving have the same success this year?  We will see.  No DA Bracket will hurt as Legends and Slammers top teams wont be able to compete in their own event too.


----------



## davin (May 4, 2017)

A few months ago, our team(we are from NorcCal) announced that we were intending to apply to Silverlakes instead of Surf this year for a variety of reasons - length of games, field conditions, some of the top clubs were also thinking about moving to Silverlakes, etc. There was a sense of disappointment from a lot of our people, since we had a great experience there at Surf last summer and won the Super Black championship in our age group.
A couple of weeks ago, there was a change of heart and it was announced that we'd be going back to Surf. Apparently, some of the concerns expressed by the clubs had been addressed. It is disappointing though, that the DA teams will be playing in their own bracket, and that we won't be playing them since our club is ECNL only.


----------



## outside! (May 4, 2017)

Norco is really far away from Pizza Port.


----------



## socalkdg (May 4, 2017)

I'm 10 minutes from Silverlakes and I'd rather play in Del Mar in the summer.  If I was Silverlakes I'd skip holding the Summer Tournament and double down on the Thanksgiving Tournament.   IMHO the fields, parking, restrooms and the soon to be open clubhouse and restaurant make Silver Lakes a much better venue than Del Mar.  Plus I had the worst Pizza after a tourney at Del Mar.  Yuck.


----------



## soccermama213 (May 4, 2017)

I have to agree that Oceanside in July sounds much better than turf in Norco but I do have to say the Thanksgiving showcaenat Sikverlakes was excellent and the number of coaches attending were probably about the same as surf cup which was a lot and our team had quite a few interests by coaches that led to commits from that weekend


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2017)

davin said:


> A few months ago, our team(we are from NorcCal) announced that we were intending to apply to Silverlakes instead of Surf this year for a variety of reasons - length of games, field conditions, some of the top clubs were also thinking about moving to Silverlakes, etc. There was a sense of disappointment from a lot of our people, since we had a great experience there at Surf last summer and won the Super Black championship in our age group.
> A couple of weeks ago, there was a change of heart and it was announced that we'd be going back to Surf. Apparently, some of the concerns expressed by the clubs had been addressed. It is disappointing though, that the DA teams will be playing in their own bracket, and that we won't be playing them since our club is ECNL only.


Yep, definitely will dilute things.


----------



## chefsilver (May 4, 2017)

I live tem miles north of the Silver-lakes complex, all thou its a very nice soccer complex I would rather be in Oceanside or Carlsbad then Norco. Yes Silver-lakes has some advantages like being able to go home in between games, knowing the good places to go eat at ect ect. But my family enjoys the little vacation that comes with going to Surf Cup, hanging by the pool and meeting new people. Both events are great and well run. What every your team decides have fun and see ya on the fields, plus the snow cones are better at Surf Cup.


----------



## Sombitch (May 4, 2017)

While I agree Thanksgiving in Norco was a huge success and incredibly well attended by the coaches,.. The same will not be said for this summer.  

After the Thanksgiving events, Surf was forced to create a better product with longer halves, a selection committee, and now a DA bracket.  Highly unlikely you see four flights at each age,.. And the venue and location alone during the summer is an absolute no brainer.  

Surf Cup wins this battle easily.   Look for Silverlakes to be predominately loaded with Legends and Slammers teams.


----------



## Lambchop (May 4, 2017)

chefsilver said:


> I live tem miles north of the Silver-lakes complex, all thou its a very nice soccer complex I would rather be in Oceanside or Carlsbad then Norco. Yes Silver-lakes has some advantages like being able to go home in between games, knowing the good places to go eat at ect ect. But my family enjoys the little vacation that comes with going to Surf Cup, hanging by the pool and meeting new people. Both events are great and well run. What every your team decides have fun and see ya on the fields, plus the snow cones are better at Surf Cup.


But the porta potties are the most disgusting I have every seen at any tournament.  The health department should have been called!


----------



## Lambchop (May 4, 2017)

Lambchop said:


> But the porta potties are the most disgusting I have every seen at any tournament.  The health department should have been called!


Let me clarify for those who were't there, the porta potties at Surf Cup were disgusting!


----------



## Striker17 (May 4, 2017)

Sombitch said:


> While I agree Thanksgiving in Norco was a huge success and incredibly well attended by the coaches,.. The same will not be said for this summer.
> 
> After the Thanksgiving events, Surf was forced to create a better product with longer halves, a selection committee, and now a DA bracket.  Highly unlikely you see four flights at each age,.. And the venue and location alone during the summer is an absolute no brainer.
> 
> Surf Cup wins this battle easily.   Look for Silverlakes to be predominately loaded with Legends and Slammers teams.


For all the newbies this is a Surf Homer who has been intimately involved with the Surf tournaments since before my hair was gray. 
Grain of salt...grain of salt 
Love Surf Cup not going to lie but as an old timer around here the product gets worse and worse every year. If what you are saying is true I look forward to the return of the glory days because they were awesome under CC and MC direction


----------



## Sombitch (May 4, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> For all the newbies this is a Surf Homer who has been intimately involved with the Surf tournaments since before my hair was gray.
> Grain of salt...grain of salt
> Love Surf Cup not going to lie but as an old timer around here the product gets worse and worse every year. If what you are saying is true I look forward to the return of the glory days because they were awesome under CC and MC direction


No homer involved here. I have no dog in the fight.  Merely stating facts


----------



## Dominic (May 4, 2017)

I remember when Surf Cup truly was "the Best of the Best". I always looked forward to attending Surf cup with both of my kids.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 5, 2017)

Dominic said:


> I remember when Surf Cup truly was "the Best of the Best". I always looked forward to attending Surf cup with both of my kids.


With 2nd tier brackets it's no longer the case. It's just another tournament....


----------



## Striker17 (May 5, 2017)

Sombitch said:


> No homer involved here. I have no dog in the fight.  Merely stating facts


I won't argue the how's or whys but let me ask you this :
1. What specifically do you mean by "a better product"? 
My issue over the last three years was not the reffing, porta potties, grass, and all of the other trivial complaints people made. My issue was the fact that it went from being an exclusive event to an absolute money grab (which I totally get by the way). My DD was always top flight but it took away from the event. 
People complain no matter what! If SC was exclusive people used to complain about "how they beat so and so " and "didn't get in". I remember those days!
Genuinely interested in why a better product means because my coach was not interested in going back this year after Last years experience. I would like to sway him


----------



## Striker17 (May 5, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> With 2nd tier brackets it's no longer the case. It's just another tournament....


I do hate to say it but it's so true. I know we aren't paying for it so who are we to even understand the cost of running a tournament, marketing, taking care of out of town teams, forging relationships...but YES. Pretending like Blackhawks or a Crossfire team was any match for us was annoying.
Again genuinely curious and would I love Surf to say enough is enough and just go back to being this ultra exclusive event and take their brand back. I would love that!


----------



## Sombitch (May 5, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I won't argue the how's or whys but let me ask you this :
> 1. What specifically do you mean by "a better product"?
> My issue over the last three years was not the reffing, porta potties, grass, and all of the other trivial complaints people made. My issue was the fact that it went from being an exclusive event to an absolute money grab (which I totally get by the way). My DD was always top flight but it took away from the event.
> People complain no matter what! If SC was exclusive people used to complain about "how they beat so and so " and "didn't get in". I remember those days!
> Genuinely interested in why a better product means because my coach was not interested in going back this year after Last years experience. I would like to sway him


Fair enough and I agree.  

As for what's better - the game duration  is no longer an issue. The halves are now regulation.  How about being a u16 team back to lastcyearvand getting a


----------



## Striker17 (May 5, 2017)

Sombitch said:


> Fair enough and I agree.
> 
> As for what's better - the game duration  is no longer an issue. The halves are now regulation.  How about being a u16 team back to lastcyearvand getting a


We were lucky. We had smooth running games and didn't get cut short. We also like our refs a lot. 
Looking forward to passing this info on. 
I do have to say no matter what with the age change last year was destined to be a crap shoot with brackets. 
Is the DA bracket obviously only DA? Is this a US soccer thing or what? 
Does anyone know if at Silverlakes DA teams would play non DA teams?
For me that's an issue- would prefer Surf if so


----------



## RichMan (May 5, 2017)

outside! said:


> Norco is really far away from Pizza Port.


That's what I'm talking about!  Now we're thinkin!!  LOL.  Making sure we keep us parents happy too.


----------



## Striker17 (May 5, 2017)

Amen to that! Norco was brutal for CRL. I would love Oceanside becoming a CRL destination.


----------

